# DIY: MK3 Air Ride install, Air Lift Performance



## StancedMK3Golf (Apr 9, 2013)

BEFORE BREAKING YOUR NECK LOOKING AT THESE PICTURES SCROLL DOWN A COUPLE COMMENTS:thumbup::thumbup:

Installing the air lift struts!
-Easy as 1..2..3.. a a few bolts here and there. you might have to make a custom tool for the front strut removal and install. (or buy one) will post picture of the tool if any one is interested


































Running the Air lines!
-I ran the lines from the bags through these rubber plugs that were already on the car and into
the inside of it. 


















Once i ran lines it was time to mount the gauges and switches!


















Here are some of the other photos of the install.
-The trunk isn't done just yet. false floor is about half way done and frame plus mounts for tank and compressor are done.
-New Falken 912's size 205/40r16 on 9" wide since the 512's are discontinued.. 
-Face down ass up! 
-Air'd out with no frame notch yet! coming soon










































Installing the bags on my car was just as easy as installing coilovers on my car. People played off bags like they were the hardest thing to install.. well they aren't because I'm 17 years old and installed it all by myself! hope this helps a bit and if not hope you like the pictures. my sub-frame sits about less than a half inch off the ground or less, with a frame notch and G60 strut mounts i should lay frame in the front! (soon to come)


----------



## shepherdgti (Jan 5, 2011)

Congrats on your install- nothin better than doing your own work...now just lose the fogs and the shocker sticker- you'll thank me later :beer:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

shepherdgti said:


> now just lose the fogs and the shocker sticker- you'll thank me later :beer:


:thumbup:


----------



## StancedMK3Golf (Apr 9, 2013)

shepherdgti said:


> Congrats on your install- nothin better than doing your own work...now just lose the fogs and the shocker sticker- you'll thank me later :beer:


 Trust me ill be taking some stickers off and really cleaning up the car for the looks! Working on buying ecode lights and smoked fogs then i'll take off those fogs haha:thumbup:


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

My neck hurts from looking at the pictures.  

Nice job tho - might see you cruising around town one of these days...depending on where you're at in WA.


----------



## StancedMK3Golf (Apr 9, 2013)

Vee-DubbVR6 said:


> My neck hurts from looking at the pictures.
> 
> Nice job tho - might see you cruising around town one of these days...depending on where you're at in WA.


 Sorry man it's the first time Ive ever uploaded pictures to vortex and it made them sideways.. I'm 30 minutes north of Marysville. So you might see me in Kirkland but its not a huge chance. I go to most car meets though just have to finish up everything


----------



## helloterence (May 15, 2010)

Rotated all the images :thumbup:


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

lookin good man :thumbup: 

don't forget to notch for the control arms interfering with the subframe to get you grounded.


----------



## Peekayy (Jun 8, 2012)

*question about ur air bag*

what wheel set up are u running.


i have 16x9 all around with a et 20 

is it going to rub the bags ?????


id like to know how did u check it .


----------



## apope930 (Dec 1, 2014)

should be good, 16s won't come close to the bags. I'm also running 16x9s and its real close to the body of the strut my specs are front et36.4 + 8mm spacer and rear et23.7 + 5mm spacer
-Allen


----------

